# AO Smith aquires Lochinvar?



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.radiantandhydronics.com/Articles/Industry_News/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000001079692 


Maybe Loch will be able to compete in the residential arena now? hmmmm.

Paul


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

PaulW said:


> http://www.radiantandhydronics.com/Articles/Industry_News/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000001079692
> 
> 
> Maybe Loch will be able to compete in the residential arena now? hmmmm.
> ...


Thats Backwards

AO Smith will be able to compete in the commercial arena


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kinda old news already... :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/latest-water-heater-news-14516/


----------



## Boiler guy (Jul 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Kinda old news already... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/latest-water-heater-news-14516/


Why laugh at the guy cause he posted a new thread? Its not his fault he dosent sit on the forum all day and know every new thread inside and out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Rambo...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Every night?!? Seriously?!?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats not rambo, his screen names are usually TV characters names.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I vote for a thread merge


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well He could of used the SEARCH engines you know the word (Search) that is between New Post and Quick links :jester:


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

I was told state bought out a o smith


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I think u got that basswards


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> I think u got that basswards


Besides that it was over 10 years ago bike fitter


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Wonder how this will work out. Lochinvar is manufactured up here in the Bradford White facility. Middleville Michigan.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bradford White only makes the tanks for Lochinvar !

So I am sure A O Smith will take over making their tanks


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> Bradford White only makes the tanks for Lochinvar !
> 
> So I am sure A O Smith will take over making their tanks


O Really! I have been there and watched them go down the same line. They get different paint, dip tubes, and stickers.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes but not the Boilers they are made in TN.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> Yes but not the Boilers they are made in TN.


I see :thumbsup:


----------

